# Mariusz Pudzianowski Shoulder Training



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Just been watching this (along with hundreds of other Mariusz clips... I could watch him all day) but can't say I've ever seen the first exercise before, where the bar comes down onto the traps - sort of a push press behind the neck. Looks freakin' awesome. I need to try this. Anyone else tried it before?

Mariusz Pudzianowski Shoulder Training: 




Words cannot describe how much I love this man. I want to marry him and have his babies.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

kristina said:


> Just been watching this (along with hundreds of other Mariusz clips... I could watch him all day) but can't say I've ever seen the first exercise before, where the bar comes down onto the traps - sort of a push press behind the neck. Looks freakin' awesome. I need to try this. Anyone else tried it before?
> 
> Mariusz Pudzianowski Shoulder Training:
> 
> ...


wow, old world values in a modern woman


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Oops this was supposed to be in the strongman section - my bad!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

true tho the man is a beast, pity he thought to act the tough guy and go for UFC, being big does not equate to fighting skill


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

behind the neck press in every sense of the words. need healthy shoulders for that so go easy if ur gonna try it

guy is a beast. love it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

saw it ages ago and still think......his rotator cluffs must be ****ed?! ha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> saw it ages ago and still think......his rotator cluffs must be ****ed?! ha


Have to agree with this. Some may get away with it but many wouldn't.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Have to agree with this. Some may get away with it but many wouldn't.


I wouldn't lol! Struggle with flexibility in shoulders and injured rotators, wouldn't even attempt a shallow BNP.

Think they're called a "klokov press" iirc - after some big Russian weightlifter


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> I wouldn't lol! Struggle with flexibility in shoulders and injured rotators, wouldn't even attempt a shallow BNP.
> 
> Think they're called a "klokov press" iirc - after some big Russian weightlifter


No flexibility issues. I'm originally an Olympic lifter. I still wouldn't do anything behind my neck other than scratch my head


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Iv tried them a few times its a horrible feeling if you catch the weight wrong lol also Svend Karlsen used to do them


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Mingster said:


> No flexibility issues. I'm originally an Olympic lifter. I still wouldn't do anything behind my neck other than scratch my head


Wish I could do that lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> I wouldn't lol! Struggle with flexibility in shoulders and injured rotators, wouldn't even attempt a shallow BNP.
> 
> Think they're called a "klokov press" iirc - after some big Russian weightlifter


Klokov is an awesome lifter and has some quality videos his conditioning video is fun lol

Klokov Press:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

More stretching required :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Wish I could do that lol


TBF I haven't done any overhead pressing, either front or back, for going on two years now.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Klokov is an awesome lifter and has some quality videos his conditioning video is fun lol
> 
> Klokov Press:


agreed, klokov is a whole other animal

his power, physique and general charisma is impressive (no man crush here)

this is my fav video of him


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

That's a bloody wide grip.

I actually prefer bnp to the standard military press, used to do something similar on my heaviest set when I'd repped out strict.

Not sure I'd dare with such a wide grip though.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Mingster said:


> TBF I haven't done any overhead pressing, either front or back, for going on two years now.


It's just not massively necessary I don't think either - I've changed back to a more typical bb style split for prep but in "offseason" I was using upper/lower split and didn't do any overhead pressing. Best progress I've ever made on that split focusing on heavy compounds and getting strong


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

that was hurting my shoulders just watching that!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> agreed, klokov is a whole other animal
> 
> his power, physique and general charisma is impressive (no man crush here)
> 
> this is my fav video of him


He's crossed over into cross fit now seen a few of his touring videos


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> He's crossed over into cross fit now seen a few of his touring videos


i seen that myself and died a little inside :crying:

watched him do the 10x100kg deads into OHP for time was impressive tho, bet the local box didnt know what he was doing as it was with proper form


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> agreed, klokov is a whole other animal
> 
> his power, physique and general charisma is impressive (no man crush here)
> 
> this is my fav video of him


lol, thought he was going for a deadlift, stunned me!

milk, is that his secret?! Probably mixed with 10ml of Omnadren :beer:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, thought he was going for a deadlift, stunned me!
> 
> milk, is that his secret?! Probably mixed with 10ml of Omnadren :beer:


lol all natty :tongue:

the secret is the accordion i think


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> lol *all natty* :tongue:
> 
> the secret is the accordion i think


BS lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> BS lol


apparently he ****es 90% pure eq lol


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

kristina said:


> Just been watching this (along with hundreds of other Mariusz clips... I could watch him all day) but can't say I've ever seen the first exercise before, where the bar comes down onto the traps - sort of a push press behind the neck. Looks freakin' awesome. I need to try this. Anyone else tried it before?
> 
> Mariusz Pudzianowski Shoulder Training:
> 
> ...


this looks bad to me


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> true tho the man is a beast, pity he thought to act the tough guy and go for UFC, being big does not equate to fighting skill


Hows he being the tough guy ? hes taken a new direction and brave enough to have a go against seasoned fighters and i say good on him !! Im sure ive read that when he was younger he did boxing and rugby anyhow


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

HammerHarris said:


> Hows he being the tough guy ? hes taken a new direction and brave enough to have a go against seasoned fighters and i say good on him !! Im sure ive read that when he was younger he did boxing and rugby anyhow


yes, when he was younger, i used to play with lego but i wouldnt dream of entering a competition on it now

he made the move cos he was WSM and thought his strength would directly carry over to the octagon with minimal training, now ok it has kinda done him well lol but my point is that the other guys have trained fighting for a long time before being offered contracts where he was offered it on the basis of his strong man career


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

i can see where your coming from regarding the contracts etc he may off been offered , but il give him 1 thing - hes not that tall considering some of the other heavy weights and that takes guts !!! In MMA everyones got different strengths , some have boxng background and some have wrestling backgrounds and his main strength is plain to see . Im 33 and considering an boxing comeback ...but have been doing for the last 5 / 6 years so will prob stick to being an arm chair fan !!!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

HammerHarris said:


> i can see where your coming from regarding the contracts etc he may off been offered , but il give him 1 thing - hes not that tall considering some of the other heavy weights and that takes guts !!! In MMA everyones got different strengths , some have boxng background and some have wrestling backgrounds and his main strength is plain to see . Im 33 and considering an boxing comeback ...but have been doing for the last 5 / 6 years *so will prob stick to being an arm chair fan* !!!


it hurts less


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks sore!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> yes, when he was younger, i used to play with lego but i wouldnt dream of entering a competition on it now
> 
> he made the move cos he was WSM and thought his strength would directly carry over to the octagon with minimal training


No offence but... such a narrow minded assumption to make; who are you to decide WHY he chose to do it?

Most people will grow and take interest in many different activities, hobbies, careers, passions and endeavours throughout life.

This is one of his passions in life and all the power to him for pursuing his dreams and striving to achieve whatever he sets his mind to.

I don't think you or anyone else has the right to just decide that he "wants to fight because he thinks his strength would directly carry over to the octagon with minimal training". Dumbass comment... in my humble opinion.

He trains harder than most people. Period.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Bad Alan said:


> I wouldn't lol! Struggle with flexibility in shoulders and injured rotators, wouldn't even attempt a shallow BNP.
> 
> Think they're called a "klokov press" iirc - after some big Russian weightlifter


Oh yes! I've actually looked into Klokov before, was researching his olympic lifting complex. Love his stuff.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

kristina said:


> cut to clean thread


lol sorry to pick on your crush lol

well maybe it is a narrow minded take on it but its just my take on it, ofc im probably wrong but again this is just my opinion

i just dont think its fair that someone who has trained in martial arts for years loses out and he can waltz in cos of his fame, a guy i trained with is an amazing fighter and was offered a UFC contract but it didnt go through cos he's a country lad and no one could understand him talk lol

but in other things, tell me comrade, what is it klokov shouts before he lifts in the vid i linked?


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Mingster said:


> No flexibility issues. I'm originally an Olympic lifter. I still wouldn't do anything behind my neck *other than scratch my head*


*
*

With arms like that you must struggle to scratch the back of your head lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> this is my fav video of him


THIS. VIDEO.

Wow. Everything about this video is BADASS. Especially the garmon; being russian I just love it! 

This is now my current favourite video haha.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> How would she know unless she spoke Polish?


its russian and so is she...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> its russian and so is she...


Yup realised my mistake and deleted my post. I thought you were talking about the Polish guy's video.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

kristina said:


> THIS. VIDEO.
> 
> Wow. Everything about this video is BADASS. Especially the garmon; being russian I just love it!
> 
> This is now my current favourite video haha.


yeah its one of my top vids ever and certainly my fav of him


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Yup realised my mistake and deleted my post. I thought you were talking about the Polish guy's video.


lol all good brosef


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> lol all good brosef


I'm not even sure what a brosef is.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> I'm not even sure what a brosef is.


you are man, you are :thumbup1:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Continuing the theme of mega strong Ruskies-


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Skinny Guy said:


> With arms like that you must struggle to scratch the back of your head lol


It's an old picture. They're much bigger now:whistling:


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Mingster said:


> It's an old picture. They're much bigger now:whistling:


Problem solved....


----------

